
Doug Hofstadter: A Person Paper on Purity in Language (1985) - yesenadam
https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/purity.html
======
yesenadam
"Perhaps this piece shocks you. It is meant to. The entire point of it is to
use something that we find shocking as leverage to illustrate the fact that
something that we usually close our eyes to is also very shocking. The most
effective way I know to do so is to develop an extended analogy with something
known as shocking and reprehensible. Racism is that thing, in this case. I am
happy with this piece, despite-but also because of-its shock value. I think it
makes its point better than any factual article could. As a friend of mine
said, "It makes you so uncomfortable that you can't ignore it." I admit that
rereading it makes even me, the author, uncomfortable!"

